# Recommend me a grinder (pretty please ;) )



## mp101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi,

Been lurking a while, in fact posted in the newbie thread a few days ago.

I am getting a Gaggia classic, and have a Chemex and a Espro press.

Currently I use a Hario skirton, will this go fine enough for the Gaggia?

I'd like something pretty easy to "dial in" so I can move between them, I'll probably do 1 to 2 doubles a day in addition probably 1 Chemex's or Espro's on Staurday & Sunday.

I dont mind used, so long as they are not too tatty









Been eyeing up the eureka mignon or the zenith 65e

I'd like to stay south of £300 so the mignon is the best bet in the eurka range

any help greatly appreciated


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Unfortunately the vast majority of grinders do not easily change between different grinds.You would be better off using your"new" grinder for your espresso and continue to use your Hario for

the Chemex.

Is there a constraint on the size / height of the grinder (eg to fit under cupboards)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

New the Mignon is a good bet, really solidly made, kitchen friendly and a good grind.

You can consider a S/H commercial like the Mazzer SJ if your primary aim is for the best in-the-cup result.


----------



## mp101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks guys, shame I cant switch easily, but I have the skirton pretty well matched for the chemex so its not all bad.

I'd rather not go too big for the grinder (if avoidable) have about 490mm clearance.

I get my beans from hasbean

last beans I bought were

Costa Rica Finca Arbar El Manatial Yellow Honey

Sumatra Raja Batak Honey Process Typica (all gone now)

El Salvador Finca Nejapa Roma Red Caturra Washed (in use now)

I also had the Ethiopia Yirgacheffe in the past.


----------



## mp101 (Mar 21, 2014)

sorry with the SJ, what models are best? timed etc..


----------



## mp101 (Mar 21, 2014)

the mini is a good size too


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Take a look at the grinders I have on offer http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Domestic-Grinders.html If there is anything you have in mind that you can't see there, let me know and I may be able to source you something

Andy


----------



## mp101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Is the sage any good compared to the eureka mignon and the mazzers?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

mp101 said:


> Is the sage any good compared to the eureka mignon and the mazzers?


Very short answer, NO


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

In my opinion Mignon is better grinder than the sage. The Mignon is a great compact grinder, however the Mazzers or similar commercial grinders produce a better grind consistency but are bigger. For single dosing the Mazzer do need modding to single dose plus having to brush out.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

This may be helpful.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15857


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I use a Mazzer Mini and swap between espresso and V60 almost daily. Not ideal and as urbanbumpkin says single dosing is a faff. But it works. No experience of Mignon though sorry.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Getting a cheap burr grinder for brewed coffee, is by far a better choice, then to use an espresso griner for both brewing methods. Espressogrinders are good at one thing, and one thing only. Espresso grinders really do a horrible job for filter coffee, and even worse if you use them for FP.


----------



## mp101 (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks all

will start looking around (again)


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I can recommend a Baratza precision but it's smack on £300. It's stepped but with 440 settings. Being stepped you can switch from espresso to drip easily. Also the grind retention is negligible.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I agree with most above that espresso needs a quality grinder, and mazzer would be my choice.

I use a hausgrind to make personal cups for drip or press, and save the rocky I have for larger amounts


----------



## mp101 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks guys,

Settled on a Eureka Mignon, finish is not that great, but it grinds really well, save for anywhere up to 6g retention!!!, seen the tips on palming the throat of the grinder, seems to work well, have less than 2g now.

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year


----------



## jj_glos (Dec 27, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Unfortunately the vast majority of grinders do not easily change between different grinds.You would be better off using your"new" grinder for your espresso and continue to use your Hario for
> 
> the Chemex.
> 
> Is there a constraint on the size / height of the grinder (eg to fit under cupboards)


Hi, I'm completely new to all this (I've been using a Porlex with an Aeropress for the last three years) and I'm trying to work out what grinder to get for my new Gaggia Classic. Why is it so difficult to change between grinds on one machine?


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

JJ - it's because non-stepped machines are best suited for small adjustments and it can take a while (at least for a dummy like me) to find that absolute sweet spot. Once you have found it I never want to let it go.

And going from espresso to a coarser grind would take a couple of full revolutions of the dial - you're almost guaranteed to be constantly chasing the optimum grind.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stepless is always the better option.


----------

